# Teaser: BFI CleanCatch Catch Can for 2.0FSI



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey guys,

Here is a first look at our CleanCatch prototype catch can set up. We have gone all out on this set-up making sure to use only the very best of what's out there to give a greater than factory level of quality and performance.




























Quick Overview

-Fits all FSI 2.0T with more fitments to be available soon after

- In-house CAD Designed machined aluminum bolt-on breather adaper

-Highest quality Fragola fittings and braided hose

-Proprietary mounting bracket - integrated into black anodized catch can

- Knurled dipstick for checking levels

-Not shown - petcock for convenient oil drain, so the can wont have to be removed to be drained

- Can top and bottom can be easily separated for cleaning

Also of note* - the can top is not the final version, it will have the dipstick in the center, and the hoses are not the production version which will be crimped-end fragola performance line.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

that looks great!


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

do want! group buy introduction?


----------



## MKjiVe (Jan 4, 2011)

I definately want in if theres a group buy. Any ideas on price?


----------



## KRL_UK (Jan 17, 2009)

Any pics of this fitted in the engine bay?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

:thumbup: looks good guys, whats pricing and release dates looking like?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't have engine bay shots of a finished setup yet - but I will post them as soon as we have everything ready.

Likewise we don't have a release date yet as there are a couple pieces we have to get a production schedule for, but it will be relatively soon.

As far as price, we haven't finished final pricing, but it will be in line with other high-end catch cans on the market (the lines and hardware are quite expensive)


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Watching this for price and delivery


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Looks good but catch cans do very little to keep the valves clean. Better off saving the money spent on this to either pay somebody to manually clean the valves or supplies to do it yourself.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

TSI going to be getting one?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice work Joe. The lines look very clean which is something many systems lack.


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

Pricing? Group Buy???


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys, to answer a couple questions:

Yes there will be a TSI version coming later

Pricing will come as we get closer to a delivery date - we are getting close, but still a few weeks out.

We won't be doing a group buy, but we will have special introductory pricing:thumbup:

Arin - thanks! thats what we were going for a cleaner looking catch can - the 2.0t engine bay is busy enough as it is..

And yes, you will still need to clean your valves periodically - any catch can will not trap 100% of all oil vapor/unburnt hydro carbons - but it will go a long way to helping the situation.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

that is absolutely gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> :beer:


 Looking good guys! 

I know of a motorsport team that races TSI's and uses home made catch cans currently.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good guys!
> 
> I know of a motorsport team that races TSI's and uses home made catch cans currently.


 LOL!


----------



## jettaturbokid30 (Dec 1, 2004)

Will there be a vented version available?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jettaturbokid30 said:


> Will there be a vented version available?


 A good option is when the same catch can can do both things! Just adding and removing and replacement lid/filter :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good guys!
> 
> I know of a motorsport team that races TSI's and uses home made catch cans currently.


 Keith - Im workin on it, and you will be the first to know  


And for the questions about a vented version - we will have that available, The top of the can has a provision for a breather filter - though that version doesn't have room for a dipstick..


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good guys!
> 
> I know of a motorsport team that races TSI's and uses home made catch cans currently.


 Sooooo the APR race cars use Catch Cans?


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

count me in for one when it comes out... that is pure beauty.


----------



## xsabretoothx (Apr 21, 2008)

That is beautiful! Let me know if you need any testing, I'm local and always into trying new products. 

-Brad


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Not much new to report - we are working through the production of the cans themselves, though I am much closer to having a prototype ready for the TSI!!


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

This looks pretty BA.

I want in line to pick one up for a car I don't even own yet! Haha


----------



## U.G. MKV (May 31, 2010)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Aloa (Apr 7, 2010)

bump for updates


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

could use one of these 'bout now


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Still in the production process for the cans - but we are getting close to having a TSI prototype soon ( I know that doesn't help you FSI guys much, but we are working on it). As soon as I have production updates I will let you guys know!


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

bump for updates


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

updates.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

I know iv'e been sparse with the updates - but as with most things we have had some delays with a couple of pieces for the kit, but we have most things sorted out and I will post as soon as they are available for sale.. For now, I have some pictures of the prototype setup in my car, which will give you a closer idea of what the finished can will look like (please pardon the dirtiness of my engine bay):





































Of note - This is still a prototype can in my car, the production one looks a bit different. 
These are the production hoses with crimped ends, but the lengths are a bit off.
The catch can bracket will be black and not raw aluminum in the production kit.

We are hoping we will have everything very soon, for both FSI and TSI (longitudinal and transverse).


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

I suspect your final design will not cater for those of us who have the charcoal cannister in the area you've positioned your can...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes this version will not be compatible with cars that have a charcoal canister (european spec). The difference is simply bracketry and hose length, so a european specific option is possible, but we haven't considered going forward with that yet. 

Its made more difficult by the fact that we don't have access to a car directly to test fit this with a charcoal canister, and its associated lines..


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

updates?


----------



## dustinouch (Oct 12, 2010)

In for TSI updates (hopefully)


----------



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

updates, are these going to be for sale at Water Fest?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

We are trying to make that happen!


----------



## GLSForTheWin (Mar 19, 2007)

awesome! count me in


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

TSI pics pls++


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Sent you a pm!


----------



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

any updates on retail price and final version pics?


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

This is one of the sexiest catch cans I've seen any updates ?


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

OchoCinco5k said:


> This is one of the sexiest catch cans I've seen any updates ?


 Fairly positive I don't want to perform a sex act with the catch can, but also interested in progress.


----------



## dustinouch (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump for TSI catch can updates


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Will the hoses clear a noise pipe (for diverter valve relocations)? It looks like the mounting bracket bolts to the motor mount, will they bolt on to aftermarket motor mounts as well?


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

Would love to get some updates after Waterfest


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry about the lack of updates on this one - we have been bogged down with alot of little details.

BUT, I am happy to say that both the FSI and TSI transverse (as well as FSI longitudinal) kits have been released:

Find out more here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-All-2.0T-Engines!&highlight=bfi+clean+catch


----------

